

The Anti-Linus? A Great Example of Maintaining Civility - nonrecursive
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2013-July/004838.html

======
bigtech
Linus is probably a brilliant engineer, but he could learn some lessons in
leadership from Mr. Hoare.

------
sp332
I'll be impressed if it actually works.

